# Internet-

## rust

,                 ,        200 .         ?

----------


## admin

,   "",    (  Bluetooth, ,   ) www.eBuy.com,        www.onlineshoes.com, www.shorelineoftahoe.com.

----------


## Uksus

> ,                 ,        200 .         ?

         .
, ,   ,        .
, ,     ?
     .
   -  ...
    ,    ,        ,  ,    ,  , *       ,     ,               .
      ,   ,  䳺

----------


## rust

> .
> , ,   ,        .
> , ,     ?
>      .
>    -  ...
>     ,    ,        ,  ,    ,  , *       ,     ,               .
>       ,   ,  䳺

      .       .
 ,  ...    .  
  

> Sanya (13:37:51 21/09/2007)
>      -     
>  Sanya (13:38:09 21/09/2007)
> 95%  ,       
>  Sanya (13:38:54 21/09/2007)
> ,    
>         , samba-,   ,    ,       icq

----------


## Uksus

:))) 
 ,  -     
 ,      !!!

----------


## rust

> :))) 
>  ,  -     
>  ,      !!!

----------


## AnnaVel

,       .        .   -    .    -  .

----------

doit.com -  ,    .
     -    ( )   .  -   ,   .
 -      .    / - 100%    .

----------


## knell

http://www.uashops.com/ 
    .       .  . 
,  .    -    - ( ).      .       .     ,          .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>  -   ,   ....

     :
"  " -    
  .     
      .
      "" - 
   .    -    
      .
     -
    .
       . 
Internet-     
   . .
+      (  )
.            ,   .
,  ,  -     
  .  . 
         e-shop.

----------


## V00D00People

:)  -,   (      )            ( ) ?

----------


## rust

...    ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ...    ?

  ,  ""...

----------


## rust

> ,  ""...

     ...

----------


## V00D00People

"  ".
  : www.poltavashop.com.ua
,     ,   ...
 ... 
.. ,    ,   ,   ?:)

----------


## estrangeiro

NOD - ,    ""

----------


## V00D00People

> NOD - ,    ""

   -, "", ,

----------


## rust

.

----------


## knell

http://telegraph.pl.ua/
  .   nokia 7390 (       :))    price.ua. : 1805 ,    1780 .

----------


## V00D00People

> http://telegraph.pl.ua/
>   .   nokia 7390 (       :))    price.ua. : 1805 ,    1780 .

  :)   ,     ,   ,    ,   10...

----------


## rust

> :)   ,     ,   ,    ,   10...

     ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ...

     ?

----------


## maks_well

gb.ua/shop  ,   ,   ,    ,     , ,   ,   .  ³, -(),  ,     ,   . 
 doit.com     :(

----------


## estrangeiro

> -, "", ,

    ""   -  ,  .

----------


## V00D00People

> ""   -  ,  .

    :)  -        .

----------


## Uksus

, -   
   . ,     -?      ?
  ?

----------

> .

   ?

----------


## Uksus

,  .

----------

> ,  .

   ,              ....

----------


## knell

,  AC97    ,   3  ,      7.1.     -   .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  AC97    ,   3  ,      7.1.     -   .

     ? _

----------


## Uksus

> ,  AC97    ,   3  ,      7.1.     -   .

      ?
      -      ?

----------


## knell

> ? _

     ?       
    -

----------


## V00D00People

> *knell*
> "  " 
> " "

  ???
 !
       High End           ? ,             .

----------

> ?
>       -      ?

      22 , . .

----------


## knell

> ???
>  !
>        High End           ? ,             .

    ?    "  hi-end" ? :)
         3  ,  ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

    ,    .        8800,    ...

----------


## knell

.          ,    . ,    2-3 ,    ,  : 3,    (     ).   ,    AC97    ,      .       ,      ;)

----------


## Ihor

> ?    "  hi-end" ? :) *         3  ,  ,   *

     :)

----------


## nevodka

.  .   .
  .
  ,       ,

----------


## Uksus

.

    ,      .. 
 ,   䒿

----------

.      ... , .

----------


## admin

poltavashop.com.ua,      ,     .      .

----------


## knell

,   ;)

----------


## admin

,    - -    .

----------


## knell

,     .    ,    .

----------

> poltavashop.com.ua,      ,     .      .

    ,

----------


## maks_well

: ,      -   .  www.postman.com.ua -    .

----------


## rust

> ,    - -    .

    ....

----------

. http://torba.poltava.ua 
  , ,  - ,  . )

----------

?

----------

.     .

----------

** ,      ! ҳ  ,  .

----------

> ,      ! ҳ  ,  .
>  ,    30

         .      .           .

----------

> .      .           .

    -? -     ,     .      ,     -    " "  "̳ ", ,    .        .       -      .   !

----------

> -? -     ,     .      ,     -    " "  "̳ ", ,    .        .       -      .   !

        .            ,     ,         .          . ?

----------

> .            ,     ,         .          . ?

  . -,       . 95000 .        :)

----------

> . -,       . 95000 .        :)

  ,     . .         .       .    .

----------


## Karen

> ,     . .         .       .    .

        ?  ?  ? 
      ,    ?

----------

> ?  ?  ? 
>       ,    ?

     . .       . . http://nexus.pl.ua/

----------


## liza-che92

> ?  ?  ?

    ,       50%  *****
  ,       "".     . ,   .

----------



----------

> 

    .    ?

----------

> .    ?

   :)

----------

